# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Mix for Floor Screed

## spartan

Hi, 
I need to screed my Laundry floor to get the right fall towards teh drain. Thus ensuring my study doesnt flood again. 
I need to rip up the current tiles, which are layed directly on the slab, and raise the floor about 30mm. 
Can someone let me know the correct cement, sand, water ratio...and the best way to mix it. 
I had both my bathrooms done not too long back and I kind of recall it being a pretty sandy (little water mix). 
Warren

----------


## mic-d

G'day Warren,  here is a post I did a while ago on how to make the mud.  http://woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/...ighlight=floor
I would go 40mm or if 30mm, use a latex additive or bondcrete. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## spartan

thanks champ!

----------

